# Help with concealing my handgun???



## Jackstack (Mar 17, 2010)

I live in NY state and I have just gotten my permit to carry concealed. I purchased a XD subcompact 9mm and I have been trying to figure out a good way to carry it. I am looking for some advice from some experienced guys. I have tried a few different holsters but they all seem too bulky. So far I am just putting the gun in my waist line strong side with my belt cinched tight. I am wondering if anyone else just carries without a holster?? I would really like some advice.. Thanks!!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I would not carry WITHOUT a holster.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Jackstack said:


> I have tried a few different holsters but they all seem too bulky.


What do you have?



cougartex said:


> I would not carry WITHOUT a holster.


agreed. That is just asking for an ND.


----------



## Jackstack (Mar 17, 2010)

My gun came with a plastic holster that attaches to a belt and is an outside the waistband style. That holster would require full winter apparel to even come close to concealing. I purchased a holster from "Galco" it is their "Summer Comfort" model which is much better but I still feel that it is obvious that I am carrying something on my hip. I think the summer comfort would make a nice winter option , but I am looking for something I can wear in the summer and feel fully concealed. I have been carrying in my waist band without a holster, but I have not been keeping one in the chamber. I don't feel comfortable doing that with out my gun being in some kind of holster, and I definitely want to carry with one in the chamber.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> but I still feel that it is obvious that I am carrying something on my hip.


Everybody thinks that when they first start carrying. The majority of people you are around will never notice or even think to look. How you dress and carry yourself has a lot to do with how well you can conceal.

This is what I have for my Compact:
http://highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/_Down_Under_Clip/_down_under_clip.html


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Try Crossbreed Super Tuck, or if you have the money for a real nice holster that you can use in about any variety of location, IWB, OWB, High, Low, etc. try a Pure Kustom Pro.:smt1099


----------



## Jackstack (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for your advice Bruce333.. Looking at the pics of your holster and some of the others on that site it seems that my summer comfort rides the gun in about the same position in relation to the belt. I guess I may just be a little sensitive since Im new and aware that its a gun on my side. Ill give it a try for a bit and see how it goes. Thank You


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Crossbreed, crossbreed, crossbreed! You'll love it! The best ugliest holster you can ever own


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Jackstack said:


> I am wondering if anyone else just carries without a holster?? I would really like some advice.. Thanks!!


The XD is one of the pistols that is safe to carry in the waistband, but I would add a Clip-Draw, like I have on my XD45:










It is the one reason I have found that makes me appreciate a grip safety. I carry this one a lot, at the 4 o' clock position, and it is actually more comfortable and easier concealed than any other method I have used, with any full sized pistol.

Of course, just as with a holster, you have to be very diligent about keeping your finger outside of the trigger guard, but at least with the grip safety, you don't have to worry about something getting into the trigger guard and touching it off while you are driving or something.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Milt Sparks Versa Max 2.


----------



## Jackstack (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that has replied.... The crossbreed seems like a great holster. The clipdraw is cheap and as low profile as it can get. I think Ill give that a try.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

A nice cheap holster for that gun is the Ace Case  Size G watch the little demo on there it is good.

a nicer inexpensive alternative is Comfort carry

a holster is a good thing for your weapon. I know people carry without them, too each their own. My opinion is get a holster, a decent one it will make carryinbg your gun a much better experiance. I promise.

RCG


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I am a fan of the Comp-tac Spartan holster. Leather/kdexhybrid like the supertuck, but you can nterchange the holster bodies as needed. I can hide a FS M&P with it, although going with a M&Pc for simmer (here in NY we gain nothing in a fs in terms of amoo, 10 round max). Or grandfather oak has a nice light, thin kydex i use with my Makarov. But that is a whol different gun than an XD/M&P/Gluck etc size gun.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Once you become accustomed to carrying your Galco Summer Comfort will do the job. I carry an M&P45 full size in one and no one knows it is there.

Wear it for a while and you will get used to it.

tumbleweed


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

How does the crossbreed work with sitting? I'd be wearing a Glock 19. I'm also a 165lb 5'7" guy. Bruce, your down under clip how about that one? Does it fit compact glocks?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> How does the crossbreed work with sitting? I'd be wearing a Glock 19. I'm also a 165lb 5'7" guy. Bruce, your down under clip how about that one? Does it fit compact glocks?


The Crossbreed is very comfortable sitting. Ya can't beat it!


----------

